# Northern Portugal - How long is the current wait for an appointment with SEF?



## ahaserendipity

We are planning on landing in Northern Portugal in mid-February. I understand from reading this forum and others that we need to call SEF immediately when we land to schedule an appointment to apply for the residency permit. Two questions:

1- Does anyone have current/recent experience in either Braga, Porto, or Viana do Castelo on how long it will take to get an appointment?

2- Once we receive our residency visa (but are still in the states): Has anyone tried asking a portugal-based lawyer (or other contact) to call SEF directly for an appointment on their behalf OR try to make the appointment by conference call (since I understand you have to call from a PT number)?


----------



## Ukkram

I live in Viana do Castelo and have gone through the process with SEF here. They are very friendly and accommodating. No need for an appointment so just rock up. They will be happy to see you as not many foreigners live here and it gives them something to do.

The boss man their is Vitor and speaks perfect English. He guided us through the whole process and to top it all, he gave us his emails address if we needed any information or help with settling in. He even visited us at our home to see how we are coping. 

If you intend to come to Viana feel free to contact me and I will guide you through the whole process of registering with the state healthcare and fiscal registration and getting your gas, water and electricity switched on. I learned the hard way.

You have 3 months to register.


----------



## ahaserendipity

Thank you ! That sounds wonderful ! I will PM you -


----------



## advolex

*How long?*



ahaserendipity said:


> We are planning on landing in Northern Portugal in mid-February. I understand from reading this forum and others that we need to call SEF immediately when we land to schedule an appointment to apply for the residency permit. Two questions:
> 
> 1- Does anyone have current/recent experience in either Braga, Porto, or Viana do Castelo on how long it will take to get an appointment?


What’s new is that all appointments with SEF must be booked on site. There are two kinds of appointments, the one for EU applicants had a five months waiting list for the Porto office and the other, for non-EU applicants, was six months.

Those times were for the Porto office, in January 2019. In other places in this forum it has been noted that it’s virtually impossible to phone-in. And it’s not possible to drop by. So I sent a written request for information, but was told to call, ”in order to being able to serve (me) better”. Five months wait isn’t that long.


----------



## Ukkram

As I said earlier. In Viana do Castelo SEF told me to just pop in as there are hardly any foreigners here. We must have popped in about 4 times and we were the only clients.

Someone asked me for the email address of the boss at SEF in Viana and I have now recovered it. Please PM me if you still require it.


----------



## ahaserendipity

Thanks so much everyone - incredibly helpful information!


----------



## hktoportugal

Ukkram said:


> As I said earlier. In Viana do Castelo SEF told me to just pop in as there are hardly any foreigners here. We must have popped in about 4 times and we were the only clients.
> 
> Someone asked me for the email address of the boss at SEF in Viana and I have now recovered it. Please PM me if you still require it.


Hi, very helpful indeed. We are moving to Porto early August this year, would appreciate his email address (can you PM me as I can't seem to PM you).


----------



## Ukkram

hktoportugal said:


> Hi, very helpful indeed. We are moving to Porto early August this year, would appreciate his email address (can you PM me as I can't seem to PM you).


You need to make 3 posts before I can PM you.


----------



## hktoportugal

Ukkram said:


> You need to make 3 posts before I can PM you.


Ah, that explains it, thanks. Will do.


----------



## Ukkram

hktoportugal said:


> Ah, that explains it, thanks. Will do.


Still can't PM you. Perhaps it is 4 posts.


----------



## hktoportugal

Ukkram said:


> Still can't PM you. Perhaps it is 4 posts.


Lol, I believe it is 5 posts based on what I just saw.


----------



## hktoportugal

Ukkram said:


> Still can't PM you. Perhaps it is 4 posts.





hktoportugal said:


> Lol, I believe it is 5 posts based on what I just saw.


So it should be working now


----------



## Ukkram

hktoportugal said:


> So it should be working now


It shows that I can PM you but I sent the address to you but it shows no messages were sent. PM me and I will reply to you.


----------



## portopato

long shot, but can i have the email of the viana do castelo SEF guy ?


----------

